# Dp and ssri's



## Little green (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm new to the community and am in need of suggestions. I've taken lexapro for 4 months now and am experiencing such bad brain fog/ dp / spaciness and apathy. I'm only on 10mg and I need this for severe depression and anxiety but I'm afraid I'm losing my zest for life and everything in it. Is this common? Any add on medications that can help this? Would increasing my dose help or just make things worse? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Nathanael.A. (Apr 16, 2013)

SSRI's in general have a large latency to there onset in some people, so if you are a responder to this particular medication, you will wake up one random morning, dose ur meds and feel buzzing all of a sudden, I think that it should persist for awhile after that, it didnt for me, altho I was on prozac. Before they actually start working I might also add that they make u feel worse on a whole as well. if you dont start feeling it after another month or so u should probably contact your doctor who might reccomend you switch to a different ssri.


----------



## Little green (Feb 13, 2014)

Well I mean that I just don't feel like I care about what's going on around me...like I'm more of a spectator of my own life than actually living it and enjoying it. I don't feel happy and feel any emotions are forced. It's hard to see myself like this since I was never this way before and felt sharp and together. I feel like a different person and wonder if meds are a factor or will this feeling eventually dissipate? Can I different ssri make that much if a difference...it would seem to me they all would be similar in the brain.


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

Its dp not meds


----------



## Little green (Feb 13, 2014)

How long can one function this way? I suffer from anxiety and had a major depressive episode as well in October so started lexapro in November...dp and dizziness are still a prominent factor in my days. What works?


----------

